# Going to CCA in Oct. any pointers?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It is fun and very informative! Hope you have a good time! I don't think you need any excessive preparations!


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

There is a 3 dog group mingle. I've seen dogs fail because of their reaction here. It is a very short greeting, no butt sniffing allowed. Your group could be all bitchs, all dogs or a mix. I think the worst is two dominant males and a bitch.

Kathy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What usually is the routine? 

Like you get there, what should you expect? Is it them calling your name, you walk up and they exam your dog and tell you to take a walk, do the group mingle thing... ?


^ The local club that does CCA's every year unfortunately does them early on Sunday mornings, but I've had one member offer to save me a spot if I can get there by 9. I shied away from doing so in the past, because I doubted I could get there by 9 because of Sunday obligations and then I would have literally been jumping out there without watching other people and their dogs first. :uhoh:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Megora said:


> What usually is the routine?
> 
> Like you get there, what should you expect? Is it them calling your name, you walk up and they exam your dog and tell you to take a walk, do the group mingle thing... ?
> 
> ...


This is how ours went, 

First the dog needs to be photographed. Then you come back at your assigned ring time. You go to judge 1 and they evaluate your dog, repeat for judge 2 and 3. Hand in paperwork to secretary. They total the scores while your dog is measured. We did not have a group mingle. They had a friendly dog in front of each ring that your dog greeted. I didn't know about it until later. The group mingle is at the judge's discretion, at least that is what I was told.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So they may be done differently per club...?

I'll have to ask my contact at the club... it's something I semi want to do, although probably this year I'd prefer spending $65 on entry fees that matter vs a CCA on a nonbreeding dog. >.< 

Side note here, but I would think that $30 would make more sense if they want more people to bring their dogs in. Particularly those who have nothing to gain from having a CCA on their dogs. That and later start times in case people want to (a) sleep in or (b) take care of Sunday obligations first.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Re: start times 

I was scheduled for 1 pm. I think it probably varies by club and number of participants. I think the fee is fair because they do have to pay for the evaluators to get there,eat,etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When we did ours, the photograph was first, then the measurement, then the evaluation.
Only advice I have (other than it's really interesting and I highly recommend it!) is do NOT wash her with one of the really good show dog shampoos right before the CCA, like Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly, etc. It makes the coat a bit softer than it should be. When we did ours, one of our evaluators (who is THE guru of goldens, wrote the book on them, literally) asked me if I had used Isle of Dogs on him the night before!! Um, yep!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

When Faelan was evaluated, pictures were first, followed by height & weight. Then each judge carefully went over him explaining their findings. Then we had the temperment test & I learned that it is perfectly acceptable for 2 females to growl when an intact male is around them LOL

I highly recommend it, but unless all 3 judges agree on something don't take it too much to heart - about Faelan's hocks - one judge thought they were perfect, one thought they were 'slipped' and the 3rd thought they were cow hocked - go figure. They all thought he needed maturing - at 18 months he did!! 

I do envy you a bit - I was planning on having my Towhee evaluated - it seems an every other year event around here - but was advised to save my money since she will almost definitely be so out of coat as to resemble a lab ... 

Have fun & good luck!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! I'm really excited to go! I'm hoping I get a later time as i live 2 1/2 hours away but I wont know until the week before. I may spend the night at my moms house to cut 45 mins off the travel time.

I thought based on reading the info on the CCA on the GRCA website that the height /weights were done first because of automatic disqualification if being above/under standards? Lilly should be fine on that..I'm just hoping her coat isn't too bad but it's just a little thin, mostly around her rear! I'll be sure not to use my "good" shampoo, maybe even bathe her a few days before and pray she doesn't get too dirty beforehand!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am an approved CCA evaluator. Weight is not a disqualification in our standard and so the dogs are not weighed. They are measured with a wicket and also photographed. This is done at the start of the CCA because height is a disqualification in our standard. They will be measured with an approved AKC wicket which is not a wicket that they measure for agility with, so if you do agility and have a card, don't expect the measurement to be the same.

There is some leeway for the evaluators to do things as they would like to do them. There will be some sort of a group mingle. I have been to tests where they were in pretty close quarters and so the dogs walking around to get measured, etc and a dog by the entrance to the rings is done especially if the CCA is being held during a show.

Clubs can put on a CCA whenever they chose to. There is no yearly or every other year requirement. It does cost the clubs money to get all the paperwork, pay hotel and travel expenses for the judges, etc so I also feel the entry fee is very fair especially since your dog can get their CCA at one event since there will be 3 evaluators at each event.

As to the coat-please don't not enter your dog because the dog is out of coat. Again, there is nothing in our standard that says the dogs will be in full coat at all times.  The evaluators are either AKC licensed breeder judges or breeders who have been in the breed for a number of years and have met the requirements of the GRCA and then approved by the Board. Because of this, these people can see and understand when a dog is out of coat. At the last CCA I judged at, we actually had a girl who had had a litter of puppies 3 months ago that was in the test. She was awarded her CCA and was truly a lovely dog, albeit out of coat from having had a litter.

It is a relaxed and friendly atmosphere. Your dog should be able to stand so the judges can evlauate the dog and will also be able to tolerate having their bite looked at. After that, the judges will have you move the dog. They usually have you do a down and back and then go around in a circle while gaiting the dog. Again, this does not need to be perfect. We had many dogs who were titled in obedience, so they wanted to heel more than gait and again, the judges can understand that and are still able to assess the basic qualities in the dog.

Go and enjoy yourself!!! If you have any other questions, I would be more than happy to answer them.

Jennifer Craig
Harborview Goldens


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Jen! Good to know about the weight and coat. I did trim her down, she's around 60 lbs now. I'm almost positive height is fine. Her coat is looking better. Don't think she's losing as much, less tumbleweeds in my house! 

I do have one other question.. The mingling for evaluating Temperament. She is a very nice dog, however she does like to try meet people. Dogs she wants to meet with too but she is more likely to really want to meet people. Her being overly friendly is that bad? (like pulling or jumping onto people)..it's not really horrible, but we have been working on it. With other dogs she is very respectful and doesn't jump at them, in fact I use her as a test dog to see how other dogs react to another dog. They usually love her. Just confused on how she will be..I'm working on her obedience in more distracted places, this will be a nice practice place too. Lol 

Only 1 more week..can't wait!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

My tip: If you've spent a lot of time working in obedience and have taught your dog to heel with her head up, take a little time to teach her how to move beside you without prancing. Jersey and I had to move multiple times for each judge to get him to stop trying to heel... even though we had worked on it a little. 

I'll never forget our group mingle. Jersey was (I think) around 20 months when we went for his CCA. He was being a pushy little pup in the group mingle and one of the females gave him a little warning air snap. He hit the ground, licked his lips and looked away in appeasement, then bounced up and over to the other dog like nothing had happened. The judges got a kick out of him, called him a big "goofball," and said his temperament was perfect. They also felt the female had reacted appropriately to him. At almost 7, he's still a goofball and would probably do the exact same thing, lol.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Thanks Jen! Good to know about the weight and coat. I did trim her down, she's around 60 lbs now. I'm almost positive height is fine. Her coat is looking better. Don't think she's losing as much, less tumbleweeds in my house!
> 
> I do have one other question.. The mingling for evaluating Temperament. She is a very nice dog, however she does like to try meet people. Dogs she wants to meet with too but she is more likely to really want to meet people. Her being overly friendly is that bad? (like pulling or jumping onto people)..it's not really horrible, but we have been working on it. With other dogs she is very respectful and doesn't jump at them, in fact I use her as a test dog to see how other dogs react to another dog. They usually love her. Just confused on how she will be..I'm working on her obedience in more distracted places, this will be a nice practice place too. Lol
> 
> Only 1 more week..can't wait!


It sounds like she will be fine for the group mingle. You are worrying too much-ENJOY!!!!!  Remember, these are golden breeders doing the evaluations. We all know how goldens act and we all know that goldens love people. A golden acting like a golden is NEVER a bad thing.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks..I know I am a worrier! She is a great dog and I know she will do great! Me on the other hand ..lol she goes to college every week to help teach a class with my dr. So she's been getting even more exposure to people. All I hear every week is how everyone loves her. She loves to roll over for belly rubs instead of standing to demonstrate restraint. Lol

As far as heeling I haven't been drilling in her to look up at me. We just recently started doing that a little more with our new class. She does seem to know the difference between the show ring and the obedience ring. I may just slip the show lead on her when we go back and down and around..is that allowed?


----------

